
Go 1.7 Release Candidate 6 is released - kevindeasis
https://groups.google.com/forum/?utm_source=golangweekly&utm_medium=email#!msg/golang-nuts/veQCER89M8c/44nryIM1EAAJ
======
niftich
Direct link to release notes / changelog for 1.7:

[https://tip.golang.org/doc/go1.7](https://tip.golang.org/doc/go1.7)

Summary from the source:

"The release adds a port to IBM LinuxOne; updates the x86-64 compiler back end
to generate more efficient code; includes the context package, promoted from
the x/net subrepository and now used in the standard library; and adds support
in the testing package for creating hierarchies of tests and benchmarks. The
release also finalizes the vendoring support started in Go 1.5, making it a
standard feature."

------
vessenes
My code ran 20%+ faster on a recent 1.7RC candidate, it's a big win for a wide
variety of use cases.

------
0xdeadbeefbabe
Anyone know why no mips32? I'm wondering if those environments are too lean,
or going away soon, or both.

~~~
ainar-g
From what I've seen, the answer to questions like "Why is platform X not
supported" is "Because nobody works on supporting it". Take IBM as an example.
They wanted a Go version for their machines, so they created one, and now it's
in the standard Go distribution. If there were people interested in adding
MIPS32, it'd be halfway there already.

~~~
4ad
This is 100% correct.

Ports exist because people were willing to implement them, and are willing to
maintain them.

A MIPS32 port would be very simple, almost all the MIPS backend is 32/64-size
agnostic, and the runtime MIPS64 assembly is pretty portable to MIPS32 too.

Someone has to step in and do the work if he is interested.

~~~
0xdeadbeefbabe
He is. Any clue where to start?

Edit: maybe here?
[https://github.com/golang/go/wiki/PortingPolicy](https://github.com/golang/go/wiki/PortingPolicy)

~~~
ainar-g
Yes, there and mailing the go-dev mailing list [1] if you are serious about
it.

[1]: [https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/golang-
dev](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/golang-dev)

